# Booked on the Integrity (5/21) - who else is onboard?



## ebs0712 (Oct 23, 2007)

According to BMWUSA.com owner's site "Track your car" I am finally at the VPC! Should arrive fairly quickly now! YEA!
Anyone else clear customs?


----------



## joe7670 (Oct 8, 2005)

I've cleared customs, but doing PCD and waiting for more info on date or other status.

The wait is killing me.


----------



## drewser (Mar 7, 2007)

Was still in customs as recently as Tuesday, but according to BMW's site mine is now at the VPC as well! Although I'm trying not to get too excited, after hearing about some people's cars getting hung up there on occasion. But any forward progress is good.


----------



## jb_973 (Mar 16, 2007)

... yep, my BMWUSA account now says that my car is at the prep center. Progress!


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

jb_973 said:


> Unloaded, sitting in customs... I think the hardest part is knowing that my car is only about 30 miles from my house, but there's still a while to wait


That would be annoying. Glad I'm a decent trip away, otherwise hopping the fence would tempt me!


----------



## Pharmacist_ (Jan 28, 2007)

drewser said:


> Was still in customs as recently as Tuesday, but according to BMW's site mine is now at the VPC as well! Although I'm trying not to get too excited, after hearing about some people's cars getting hung up there on occasion. But any forward progress is good.


+1. I have been keeping my excitement to a minimum while this whole thing is going on. Don't want to get my hopes up, especially after that long stay in customs. Let's hope there isn't anything to fix, and it can get on the road quickly.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

joe7670 said:


> I've cleared customs, but doing PCD and waiting for more info on date or other status.
> 
> The wait is killing me.


Hey Joe, I'm in the same situation! Lets hope for speedy delivery dates  :thumbup:


----------



## mentonal (Apr 2, 2008)

Our car made it to the VPC too!


----------



## Pharmacist_ (Jan 28, 2007)

You guys should be seeing your cars in the next couple of days. :thumbup: Keep us posted.


----------



## drewser (Mar 7, 2007)

Cleared the NJ VPC (whew) on Saturday and it is now on a truck to Charleston, where it will be transferred to another trucking company to bring it to Texas.

Roughly 1800 miles...wonder if it's too optimistic to hope it will be here by Saturday


----------



## Pharmacist_ (Jan 28, 2007)

drewser said:


> Cleared the NJ VPC (whew) on Saturday and it is now on a truck to Charleston, where it will be transferred to another trucking company to bring it to Texas.
> 
> Roughly 1800 miles...wonder if it's too optimistic to hope it will be here by Saturday


Did you get that info that it cleared the VPC from your CA? I don't think that is too optimistic at all. My CA said that after the car gets on the truck it takes 4-5 days to get down here.


----------



## drewser (Mar 7, 2007)

Pharmacist_ said:


> Did you get that info that it cleared the VPC from your CA? I don't think that is too optimistic at all. My CA said that after the car gets on the truck it takes 4-5 days to get down here.


From BMW ED. My CA was a little behind on the updated Welt policies (like being open for Saturday deliveries...*I* had to convince *him* ). So I don't get much of my info from him. 

She (the woman with ED) said it was released to the carrier on Saturday, but she added that could mean it departed as early as Saturday or as late as today. Maybe we're on the same truck!


----------



## Pharmacist_ (Jan 28, 2007)

drewser said:


> From BMW ED. My CA was a little behind on the updated Welt policies (like being open for Saturday deliveries...*I* had to convince *him* ). So I don't get much of my info from him.
> 
> She (the woman with ED) said it was released to the carrier on Saturday, but she added that could mean it departed as early as Saturday or as late as today. Maybe we're on the same truck!


I bet we are. Can't wait.


----------



## joe7670 (Oct 8, 2005)

Got word that I'm scheduled for a July 2nd PCD!!! Unfortunately they are not doing plant tours that day, but i'm ready to get my car already.


----------



## Pharmacist_ (Jan 28, 2007)

joe7670 said:


> Got word that I'm scheduled for a July 2nd PCD!!! Unfortunately they are not doing plant tours that day, but i'm ready to get my car already.


Nice man!!! Make sure you post some pics after you're done. Us Integrity folk have to stick together.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

joe7670 said:


> Got word that I'm scheduled for a July 2nd PCD!!! Unfortunately they are not doing plant tours that day, but i'm ready to get my car already.


Nice, beat me by a week!

Although, it's probably for the best that I don't get my car until after the 8th... that's my wife's birthday, I don't want to neglect her!


----------



## ebs0712 (Oct 23, 2007)

My car has arrived at the dealer in Southeastern Mass yesterday! All of the northeast guys should be receiving a similar message.
Redelivery in a few days as soon as a very minor scratch is repaired and it is cleaned up. Finally!!!


----------



## Tom (Atl) (Aug 21, 2006)

ebs0712 said:


> My car has arrived at the dealer in Southeastern Mass yesterday! All of the northeast guys should be receiving a similar message.
> Redelivery in a few days as soon as a very minor scratch is repaired and it is cleaned up. Finally!!!


Great! Let us know when you get it!


----------



## Pharmacist_ (Jan 28, 2007)

ebs0712 said:


> My car has arrived at the dealer in Southeastern Mass yesterday! All of the northeast guys should be receiving a similar message.
> Redelivery in a few days as soon as a very minor scratch is repaired and it is cleaned up. Finally!!!


It got scratched after the VPC? That sucks.

Hey drewser, I called the 800# and it looks like my car didn't get released to the trucking company until today. So they have 48hrs to pick it up...looks like I'm not on your truck.


----------



## Tom (Atl) (Aug 21, 2006)

You have to admit, their supply chain network and logistics are quite amazing.


----------

